
US using mobile ad data to track people's movements during coronavirus lockdown - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/us-using-mobile-ad-data-to-track-people-2020-3
======
samizdis
Original WSJ article from March 28: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/government-
tracking-how-people-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/government-tracking-how-
people-move-around-in-coronavirus-pandemic-11585393202)

De-paywalled WSJ article: [https://archive.is/A8ngi](https://archive.is/A8ngi)

